# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Facebook connection attempts?

## Mandodork

For the past few days when viewing the forum my browser history fills with multiple entries of 
static.ak.facebook.com/connect/xd-arbiter.php?version=4.

What's up with this?  It's a little annoying when returning to a previous screen and I have to click the back arrow 10 times.
Sometimes the entries vanish after several minutes.
Thanks in advance for any help with this.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I don't know what this is but will look into it. Sounds like you're experiencing connectivity issues locally.

Meanwhile, not a comment for this member, but this is not a discussion to bring up dislikes about Facebook. This is a big community and we always have a small group of disgruntled members that like to take any opportunity to derail user questions when FB is mentioned. Lots of folks here are on Facebook as well. Please move on if you have nothing to contribute to this particular issue.

----------


## JEStanek

You may benefit from clearing your browser history (you can set the browser to do this everytime you close th program) and even dumping your cookies.  What browser and version are you using and on what platform (e.g., PC, Mac, Linux)?  It looks more like a local to your PC issue to me as well.

Jamie

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Though dumping your cookies (sounds dirty, doesn't it?) means you'll lose your login to the Cafe and other places that retain logins like your email accounts, things like Facebook, Twitter, etc. That can get pretty tedious if you do it multiple times daily, but is probably a wise practice if you're getting your access at your place of employment.

----------


## JEStanek

I should rephrase.  Delete the cookies once and clear the history each time.  Let me know if that helps (or if not I apologize for the bad advice).  Also, does this problem happen each time you've been here (or on other websites you navigate through) and has it occurred through multiple times powering up and down your computer?

Jamie

----------


## Mandodork

Yes, it has occurred through many power ups.  It only happens here on the Cafe forum pages. Example:  When I go from The Cafe main page to the Forum page to a Discussion the history looks fine.  Then suddenly the links appear in my browser in the Back arrow column.  They even "backfill" in between the Cafe main page and the Forum page as well as between the Forum page and The Discussion page.  It does it a random number of times, in multiples of 2, with every other link starting with s- then the remainder of the link posted above.  Sometimes they vanish, sometimes there's more.???

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Same problem here for the past few weeks, and only on this site.  In my case the history entries end with transport=postmessage.  I found no cookies that included either static or facebook.  Browser is Safari 4.1.3.  Thanks for any help.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I'd encourage you both to go to another personal computer not on the network you're connecting to, log in to the forum and see if you experience the same behavior. I've been unable to replicate this experience on my end with my regular user forum account and have never seen anything to looks like this. Both your accounts show you're not connected in any fashion with Facebook.

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Thanks, Scott, will do.

----------


## Mandodork

I've researched this on the web and others are having the same problems.  I have also had the same problem on another website since the original posting. Apparently it is a Facebook button bug of some sort and Facebook developers are working to fix it.

----------

